# Spiders, Spiders everywhere.



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What kind of spiders? Most spiders are beneficial, so you don't want to kill all of them off. Yes, even the venomous ones.


----------



## horselove366 (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't know what kind of spiders they are but I seriously want to just get rid of all of them, its just a small little area, not my whole barn. Its an old milkhouse that we turned into a horse room, so its really not that big of an area but I just want all of the spiders. Gone.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, you can kill the existing ones, but don't be surprised if they come back. Those residual sprays don't work on spiders because they're different than other insects.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't you know it's not polite to talk about spiders on a public forum? Lol, I'm with you on this one, kill 'em, kill 'em ALL!! I think you'll be fine if you take all the bedding out, spray real good, leave your horse out all day, re-bed and bring it in at night. I've never had any problems doing it.


----------



## PrairieChic (Sep 12, 2012)

I've used konk for spiders and moths. So understand, when you use loonies and toonies for size measuring its time the spider go! Lol. Your co-op ag center or peavey has some specifically for barns.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

First identify the spider. As speedracer said many are beneficial even the venomous ones. If you know what it is you can figure out what is attracting it and change that. Otherwise you'll kill whats there, something worse may take over and the others will come back because chances are they were eating the what was worse. We had wolf spiders in Tx that everyone thought were tarantulas. They'd drop out of the trees..... We would keep telling everyone - silly people tarantulas don't drop out of trees they sneak attack from the ground.... We did have tarantulas as well they lived in the ground. (there are tree dwelling tarantulas and ground dwelling wolf spiders but in our area the tarantulas were on the ground - wolfs in trees) Seriously find out what it is. Post a pic. We may be able to help id it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Spiders make a lot of cobwebs and I'm not keen on a barn full of those
We have automatic insect sprays in our barn (work of batteries) to keep the flies down - plus mites and other unwanted bugs and they do kill the spiders too - they are perfectly welcome to live outside!!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

QtrBel said:


> First identify the spider. As speedracer said many are beneficial even the venomous ones. If you know what it is you can figure out what is attracting it and change that. Otherwise you'll kill whats there, something worse may take over and the others will come back because chances are they were eating the what was worse. We had wolf spiders in Tx that everyone thought were tarantulas. They'd drop out of the trees..... *We would keep telling everyone - silly people tarantulas don't drop out of trees they sneak attack from the ground*.... We did have tarantulas as well they lived in the ground. (there are tree dwelling tarantulas and ground dwelling wolf spiders but in our area the tarantulas were on the ground - wolfs in trees) Seriously find out what it is. Post a pic. We may be able to help id it.


BEST.LINE.EVER.... and so true!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Years ago, spider webs could be grabbed to stop bleeding and clot a wound. They still could be of course, but people no longer do that.

Get a broom and pull the webs down. They will get discouraged and move on.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Unless they're redbacks (which are venomous to horses as well as people and tend to lurk in places where you put your fingers), here in Australia spiders are very welcome in any stable I'm in. They make a considerable difference to the fly an mozzie populations (just needed to look at the misery of the horses without spider friends, during the summer months) and good spiders like daddy longlegs, window spiders etc keep away the baddies like redbacks by eating the babies and even some adults that wander in. I just get rid of the cobwebs, leave the live webs in place unless they get in my way.


----------

